# Asiaga everything bread



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2021)

For Christmas my mom gave us a mega basket full of King Arthur baking  stuff along with a recipe.  It had everything to make the bread along with the stoneware baking bowl . I finally was able to make the recipe today and I have to say it’s damn tasty! 

Our house is always cold and I have a hard time proofing bread. I finally bought a proofing element . Big time game changer! Bread proofed perfectly in my proofing box (cheap plastic storage tote).


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 17, 2021)

Looks great. I like that dough warming heater


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 17, 2021)

Looks great.  We have a warm house here.  LOL  Bout 78 in the winter.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks great. I like that dough warming heater


Game changer for me. The bread proofed  perfectly with our me having to mess around with  other methods.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 17, 2021)

Bread looks gorgeous man! I bet it’s real tasty


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 17, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great.  We have a warm house here.  LOL  Bout 78 in the winter.


Holy cow! That’s warm!! Wood burner?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 17, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Holy cow! That’s warm!! Wood burner?



Coal stove.  We are old and like it warm in the winter


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 17, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Coal stove.  We are old and like it warm in the winter


I like it toasty. My wife would open all the windows I imagine. She and I have different thermostats I think.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 17, 2021)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Game changer for me. The bread proofed  perfectly with our me having to mess around with  other methods.



Where did you get it from? We have a colder house too and have the same problems in the winter with proofing.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Where did you get it from? We have a colder house too and have the same problems in the winter with proofing.


Brian  I bought it direct from
The seller.
The plastic box that I use is just a cheap tote. I drilled a hole through it for the cord.

you don’t have to use a box, the nice thing though is if you’re doing odd shaped breads that aren’t easy to cover or you don’t want to use plastic wrap etc you can pace a. Up of water in the box and you don’t have to worry about drying out the exposed bread .

here's the link to the  mat.









						The Raisenne Dough Riser | Micro-thin alternative to proofing box
					

Takes the guesswork out of proofing yeast dough by creating the ideal temperature to raise dough for a perfect proof in less time.




					raisenne.com


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 17, 2021)

My cheap proof box it will fit a half sheet pan.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 17, 2021)

Great looking bread! Cool gadget. 

We keep our house at 67F in the winter, but I proof in the oven year round. I put a 9x13 cake pan in the bottom of the oven and pour about a quart of boiling water in it. Oven temp maxes at 95F and drops to 75F in about two hours. Perfect for proofing on mid and upper shelves. If it drops below 75F I just recharge the cake pan with more boiling water.

Still, you can never have enough gadgets. Might have to put one of those on my birthday list!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 18, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Great looking bread! Cool gadget.
> 
> We keep our house at 67F in the winter, but I proof in the oven year round. I put a 9x13 cake pan in the bottom of the oven and pour about a quart of boiling water in it. Oven temp maxes at 95F and drops to 75F in about two hours. Perfect for proofing on mid and upper shelves. If it drops below 75F I just recharge the cake pan with more boiling water.
> 
> Still, you can never have enough gadgets. Might have to put one of those on my birthday list!



tep used that method. There are certain breads and other doughs that we proof that the added moisture from the heated water has I’ll effects on the final product.So yeah more gadgets. Nice thing is this gadget takes up almost no space!


----------



## forktender (Jan 18, 2021)

Great looking bread!!!
I've been using an old garage sale heating pad that I place the bowl of dough on then set a cardboard box over it. Yeah, I know that's pretty much redneck, but it cost me $4.00 total, and I've been using it for at least 5 yrs now. I set it on low and let it do it's thing.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2021)

The bread looks great and the Proof Box is brillant!


 pc farmer
 OLD!?!? You ain't old Yet. Even if it feels like it tending the Animals in 20° weather. But then again, just go warm up in that Oven you call your house!☺ 78 is pretty toasty even for these older bones...JJ


----------



## forktender (Jan 18, 2021)

It must cost a fortune to heat your house to 78* all winter.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 23, 2021)

Boy that a good looking recipe and loaf - WOW!


----------



## bregent (Feb 1, 2021)

For a proofing box, I use an old heating pad in a beverage cooler, and a $15 temp controller.


----------

